# Anyone looking at an Innotek???



## Mark Copeland (Mar 5, 2003)

> I recently purchased a Bird Dog Trainer/Beeper Combo from Lion Country Supply, made by Innotek. Hunted in wet conditions 2 days ago and it functioned O.K but the beeper was somewhat less loud. Went Grouse hunting today and had my dog "yelp" a 2-3 times while out of sight. At first I thought he had encountered another animal. Then the beeper quit working so I whistled him in. The beeper was "clicking" not beeping. I noticed that at every click he would cringe, the collar was shocking him on ever beep! The yelps were the darn thing randomly giving him severe correction. I removed the collar but it was too late, he wouldn't leave my feet, walked at heel all the way back to the van. This is a very good dog, or was. In his 3 generation pedigree he has over 1200 wins at trials, he is Miller Silver bullet and Elhew Damascus. Sent the collar back to Lion Country for refund. But have no idea how help him get over being shocked for nothing at all, he's afraid to leave my side. I had only used the beeper portion and he'd had no experience being shocked.
> Any suggestions appreciated. Also has anyone else had the Innotek crap do something like this?? Should have known better as I had Innotek Underground Fencing several years back and it was crap too. I thought they might have gotten better as Lion Country and even L.L. Bean sells them as Branded merchandise. In my opinion a collar that can malfunction in this manner is a disgrace. I believe that moisture condensed inside and shorted something.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

That was the brand approved and used by Charlie Jurney a few years ago. I couldn't believe someone would recommend crap like that.


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

*Innojunk*

I would not only demand my money back, I would go to their location and kick some a$$$$. I bought an ADV 1000 (my first) and almost ruined a dog. I just thought I sucked at dog training. Thanks for your post. I can't believe the gov lets them sell that crap.

I sympothize, Kirk


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

I bought an Innotek ADV1000. I just bought it aat Bass Pro because they said it was a good collar and I had no idea what I was doing. I needed it for a hunt I was going on the next morning. Anyways I have probably used it about 5 times and the magnet thing inside the collar(where the red dot is to turn it on) has already fallen off. It is somewhere in the collar. Now it stays on al the time. Then my light on the collar went out. These collars SUCK!!! Dont get one if you are thinking about it. I think I am going to get a TriTronics Flyway Special XLS. Is this a good decision? Why and Why not?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## quailhtrnc (Feb 25, 2005)

*Innotek*

I have had an Innotek 1600 for four years. I use it on my Brittanies and have never had a problem with it. The collar has the beeper and shock unit. I have also used this unit on my recently purchased Lab puppy. I have not turned on the beeper with him, but he has been in and out of water with the unit active. No problems what ever. 

Mike


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

huntingrdr:
You can't go wrong with a tt flyway sp but I like the 100 or the 500 alittle more. They have more stimulation options. Especially, if you have a possible sensitive dog think the pro 100 would be a good choice.

The last collar I got was a sport dog 2000 and really like it. Both the remote and transmitter are waterproof and they are both camofauged which is great until you drop the transmitter in the field. I put orange tape on mine. I drop stuff. Ilike the unit for hunting because of size and function(never have to look at it).

As far as training I use a SD 2400. It's built like a TT, 1.5 mile range and 30 levels of continuous and momentary stimulation. You also save major$$$. You can find a 2400 on E-Bay cheap. I have had 0 problems with either of these units.

Just my 2 cents, Kirk


----------



## Gina (Mar 9, 2005)

My first and only experience with Innotek was with a bark collar. It was a piece of junk. It also randomly shocked the dog for nothing (maybe swallowing vibrations?)


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

Go with TT and you wont have any problems. My first collar was a ADV-1000 and i was very dissatisfied to say the least. Only kept it for 4 days. 8)


----------

